# spotting scopes for the rifle range



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

need input !!!! I have a leupold green ring spotting scope / 15x45x60 - not good , past 23to power can't focus . now I read alot of reveiws that this is common place and leupold green ring's suck ... granted you get what you pay for (yes) . anyway my hunting buddy has a cheap bushnell and it is clearer than mine . So I want to spend about $400.00 / the kona's and vortex nomad seem really good . I want to be able to see bullet holes out to at least 300 yards . so what do you guy's think ???


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm.. all I can say is that it is not always what you pay. There are alot of good items that are less expensive for the same thing. Try them out first. I love my Leupold slopes but have never used their spotting scope. I have binocs and love them...however a freind has a pair of green ring and they are less than mine.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Send it back! Its life time guaranteed! They may even change the parallax for you for what your shooting


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I agree with SMY to send it back, I have a 20x60 Bushnell Trophy and it works quite well, my bino's are Swarovski which I love and would have liked to have had a Swarovski spotting scope but it never happened.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I too would send it back to them.


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

thank's guy's .. I took it back and got a vortex nomad ---- WOW / really impressed !!!!!!!!! twice the glass , can not believe it ...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool. Spotting scopes can be a real asset in many situations. Good luck with yours.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I wish we had more open country! I have one for the shooting bench, but I would love to buy some really nice glass to spot some nice far away country!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I wish we had more open country! I have one for the shooting bench, but I would love to buy some really nice glass to spot some nice far away country!


 If you see this ugly mutt from there I promise you, you'll never travel again!!HA!!


----------

